# Pre Southern Champs



## PugCuber (May 31, 2019)

Hi Everyone! This is my 2nd Southern Champs, and if anyone on here is going, come and say hi! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Last Layer King (May 31, 2019)

I'm going too! My 1st southern champs.


----------



## IamWEB (Jun 1, 2019)

As this will be my first competition in nearly four years, I haven't been to a Southern Champion before. 
Good luck to us all!


----------

